# peppermint tart (mud pie)



## Chad Hughes (Apr 18, 2013)

2 x Bakers Tennis biscuits
2 x Clover Whip non-dairy whip
2 x tins caramel (nestle)
1 x 180g cadbury mint slab.
2 x mud pies (pre made)

METHOD
1 Whip cream with  whisk or mixer(for extra thickness add sugar)
2 Add caramel to whipped cream as well as 2 crushed mud pie. 
3 Layer biscuits in large rectangular dish approximately 30 x 20 cm  
4 Add layer of the mixed goods(caramel, whipped cream, mud pie and grated chocolate )
Repeat steps two and three
5 Finish off with grated chocolate
6 Refrigerate for at least 8 hours to allow the ingredients to chill and set.


----------

